# Change Automatic Transmission Fluid and Filter



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO 2004 Automatic 50,540 mi

Do i have to drain it then put new fluid in or top it off? I was thinking of doing this myself but i feel this is a very delicate procedure. Ive done simple maintenance on my car(oil change, brake fluid, coolant, brake pads etc) and I was wondering maybe if this is something i can do? Or i can get it done by a professional who knows what hes doing. Does anyone know where i can get this done in Southern California? I live near south of Los Angeles.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

To change the filter, you're going to have to remove the pan so, yes, it has to be drained. I've done this before on other vehicles (my GTO is a 6 speed). Not really a difficult job and I wouldn't refer to it as 'delicate'. It can be messy, however, since there's no drain plug.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is from the service manual:


> Raise and support the vehicle.
> Place a drain pan under the transmission oil pan.
> Remove the oil pan bolts from the front and sides of the pan only.
> Loosen the rear oil pan bolts approximately 4 turns.
> ...


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

HP11 said:


> To change the filter, you're going to have to remove the pan so, yes, it has to be drained. I've done this before on other vehicles (my GTO is a 6 speed). Not really a difficult job and I wouldn't refer to it as 'delicate'. It can be messy, however, since there's no drain plug.


Thanks alot for your reply. You have any tips for a first timer?


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

have cat litter or speedy dry ready . it will be messy !


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just carefully follow all of the outlined steps, tap the pan to remove it; don't pry it, make sure that each bolt goes back in the same location it came out of, don't over tighten the pan bolts. I said 'can be' but hoagie is right, it _*will be*_ messy.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would leave it alone with those miles.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I would leave it alone with those miles.


Miles I'd agree with but what about age?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I would leave it alone with those miles.


I was thinking of postponing it for a while.


----------

